# indoor layout minimum radius



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm a brand new intrested newbie in large scale model railroading,
would like to set up a indoor layout in a room I have had for On30 modeling.
Then later also begin a garden layout as well.
For the indoor layout could someone advise on say the Bachmann 38 ton 2 truck Shay minimum radius curves,
what works, but what looks right also,
and maybe the Porter 0-4-0 as well,its a much smaller locomotive,
and any suggestions on indoor locomotives, that I hoped could look good and handle 36" radius?
Thanks to all for your opinions and advice.
Randy


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The two-truck Shay runs well on R1 (2 ft radius) track. Porter should do as well. 

Here's my Shay on an R1 curve on my indoor layout: *Two Truck Shay*
*
*
I don't have 18 inch radius to try.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends, how big an area are you dealing with? Large basement area or a spare room? 

R1(4' diameter) OK but tight, R2 (5' diameter) better, Aristo 6''6" diameter even better but WOW does it eat space... 

8' diameter? unless you have a full basement or a spare barn to house this thing, move outdoors, coming from a guy who's been indoors for years now. Dont be fooled, wider is not necessarily better. 

The problem is the wider you go curve wise, the less track planning options you have so depending on your area you could have 8 foot diameters and be able to run a Dash 9, but your track plan will be nothing but a giant oval with no sidings or passing tracks as the curves have eaten up your entire area. So track planning is very important, don't fall into the trap that you MUST use wider curves, use the curves that match the space and give you your best track planning options, mor than likely you find yourself using a mix, some 5' dia, some 6.5' dia, maybe even some R1s dare I say.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Randy:

Welcome to G scale and the forums.









Like Stan said, the B-mann Shay and Climax run fine on the R1 curves, as well as most of the LGB locos. I also have hand laid some smaller curves like 18 in and found the Shay and the smaller LGB locos will run ok on that as well. You will need to check the drive shafts on the Shay and Climax for anything tighter than R1. I never owned a Heisler, but I would think it may run on less than R1s as well? The AristoCraft FA, and USA Trains SW1 will also run fine on R1. You will need to move to R2 to run the A/C RS1, U25B, C16, as well as B-manns 4-4-0, 2-6-0, etc. 


Hope that helps, I've been running indoors on and off since about 95, so If you have any related questions, let us know.









Jeff


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Howdy Randy, welcome! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A GREAT locomotive for indoors is the LGB 2017 with power tender. Runs forever, plenty of power and doesn't look silly on sharp curves. They aren't available new anymore, but there's always one or two up on feebay. 

If it looks funny, change it http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/StainzBash.html 

BTW, There's really no such thing as lack of space, just a failure of the imagination...http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/layout.html


----------



## Rmay (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for some tips guys, 
I want to do a Trestle & Trees logging theme of the Pacific Northwest, 
that was the theme of my On30 modeling. 
The only reasonable sized loco today would be the 38 ton Shay and the Hiesler offered by Bachmann, 
the smaller climax is nice, but hard to come by now it seems. 
I want to stay in the 1930's for a time setting. 

I've been searching out info for suppliers for hand laying rail etc. 
it seems code 250 is the preference, not sure yet on the metal, 
( for a indoor layout), 
I don't see any hand laid switches available anywhere? 
( simular to "Fast Tracks")products, 
my previous experience was with code 83 nickel for On30 work, 
any help with products and suppliers for hand laying supplys in this scale would be very welcome. 
and hand laid switches if any? 

Thanks for the warm welcome here, 
Randy


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I run indoor, and I would recommend the 6.5' diam from Aristo if you can fit it...

I used to have all 4' diam at it limits your engine choices...

I use the 6.5' outer loop, and 5' on my inner loop...
I use the 4' for my yards, spurs etc...

I can run a Pacific no problem on the 6.5' curves...
Also GP38, GP7, GP40, RS3...

so I have lots of locos to choose from...

watch the overhang on some of the locos and how close you put your tracks...

hope this helps...

Philip


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

With a Shay i wouldnt run anything less than a 8ft dia curve for best operating results. Most of us in the Hobby know that?







Good luck with your layout and please post pictures........Some of us cant read HE HE HE


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

"With a Shay i wouldnt run anything less than a 8ft dia curve for best operating results. Most of us in the Hobby know that?"

Nick, I'm not sure who your "us" is, but "us" that do, know that a 2 Truck B-mann Shay will run just fine on R1 curves. 



Have Fun


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Zack us is me and i think it would operate and look better on 8ft dia...myself....one of the club members tried his on r-1 and the thing made all sorts of weird noises...so to each there own


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

WHEN I GOT INTO THIS HOBBY OR AT LEAST G-SCALE IN THE 90S A FELLER AT A RETAIL OUTLET I BOUGHT A BACHMANN SHAY AND A COMPLETE TE SYSTEM AND TWO BOXES OF TRACK TO DO MY CEILING LAYOUT INDOORS. HE GAVE ME SOME REALLY GOOD ADVICE AND THAT WAS NEVER BUY ANYTHING LESS THAN 10FT CURVES, I FOLLOWED HIS WISDOM AND HAVE NEVER LOOKED BACK ONLY ONE THING IS IS I WISH I WOULD HAVE WENT 20FT WHEN I DID MY OUTDOOR LAYOUT!! iF YOU GO WITH AT LEAST 10FT AND WHETHER YOUR THINKING AHEAD OR FOR JUST WHAT YOU HAVE NOW, YOU CAN RUN ALMOST ANYTHING ON 10 FT. CURVES!!! WORDS FROM OLD FARTS IN THE HOBBY!! THE REGAL 
http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By ZachsPappaw on 21 Nov 2009 05:34 PM 
Nick, I'm not sure who your "us" is, but "us" that do, know that a 2 Truck B-mann Shay will run just fine on R1 curves. 


Have Fun 


I agree with this (as per my post above). Mine has been running without a problem for over 8 years. Out of necessity, I was limited to R1 on my indoor wall layout. Yep - sure would look better on broad, sweeping curves, but sometimes us "indoor guys" just don't have that kind of space.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

If you haven't taken the plunge yet, consider the scale of each manufacture. Bachmann and LGB are down in the 1:20- 1:23 range and this means large trains requiring larger radius. Aristocraft and USA are on the other endat 1:29 scale. here is a picture of an Aristo & LGB caboose that are very similar except size.








Hmmm the picture doesn't show the size difference real well.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 28 Nov 2009 03:15 AM 
If you haven't taken the plunge yet, consider the scale of each manufacture. Bachmann and LGB are down in the 1:20- 1:23 range and this means large trains requiring larger radius. Aristocraft and USA are on the other end at 1:29 scale. here is a picture of an Aristo & LGB caboose that are very similar except size.








Hmmm the picture doesn't show the size difference real well.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 28 Nov 2009 03:15 AM 
If you haven't taken the plunge yet, consider the scale of each manufacture. Bachmann and LGB are down in the 1:20- 1:23 range and this means large trains requiring larger radius. Aristocraft and USA are on the other endat 1:29 scale. here is a picture of an Aristo & LGB caboose that are very similar except size.








Hmmm the picture doesn't show the size difference real well.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried to edit...didnt work tried to delete...didn't work...I give up


----------

